# Cardiff course



## Lesley Thomas (Jun 15, 2018)

Does anyone have details on the course tomorrow morning in Cardiff. I signed up and have lost all the details. Thanks


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi Lesley. Is it this JDRF one?

https://en-gb.facebook.com/events/1993423974258383/


----------



## Lesley Thomas (Jun 16, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Lesley. Is it this JDRF one?
> 
> https://en-gb.facebook.com/events/1993423974258383/


Yes it is. Thank you very much.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 16, 2018)

Lesley Thomas said:


> Yes it is. Thank you very much.


Hope the course went well.


----------

